# Remit



## Blake Bowden (Jan 1, 2009)

What does remit mean?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 1, 2009)

As in Masonry ?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 1, 2009)

GLL; Art. 314 A lodge may exempt any member from the payment of current dues.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 1, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> GLL; Art. 314 A lodge may exempt any member from the payment of current dues.





> Some brethren plead they could not sacrifice their pride by going to the Master or Secretary, confessing their inability to pay, and asking to be carried. But that is false modesty. The permanent record is an indelible mark against their names; confession of inability to pay and a request to have dues remitted is usually, as it always should be, a secret between the unfortunate and his brethren. Courtesy of the  Masonic Dictionary.com



The term (Masonically) would be for others to carry their dues. If the lodge exempts a member from payment, I believe that the portion that would normally go to Grand Lodge must be paid by the Lodge. I may be wrong, feel free to correct my assumption.


----------



## rhitland (Jan 1, 2009)

you are correct sir GL should be paid their $14.50


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 1, 2009)

rhitland said:


> you are correct sir GL should be paid their $14.50



Sir  We are all upon the level... No sir needed 

My law book is somewhat out dated so I wasn't absolutely sure. (never can be).

Thanks for your response.

This is a really cool place, I was wondering how long it was going to take for a Masonic bulletin board to appear in Texas. Nice job! Can someone give us a little history about how this came about?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 1, 2009)

What does Demit mean? I've heard of Brothers demitting from a Lodge.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 1, 2009)

*Demit Definition*



blake said:


> What does Demit mean? I've heard of Brothers demitting from a Lodge.



Demit:

(Also spelled "dimit.") As a verb this hails from the Latin dimettere, to send away, to release, to let go; we have it in our "dismiss." To dimit from an organization is, using the official form, to resign, to relinquish one's membership. It has this meaning in Masonry.  mouse click here >Courtesy of Masonic Dictionary< 

Sometimes Lodges may force a demit as an alternative to Masonic Charges.


----------



## rhitland (Jan 1, 2009)

GL Law Art. 368 A dimit is the withdrawl of a MM from membership in a Lodge, therby becoming an unaffliated Mason. The payment of his dues and the vote of the Lodge thereon, or the regulation prov. in Art. 369, are the acts which dissolves his connection with the Lodge. Ther is more but I think this explains your question.


----------



## rhitland (Jan 1, 2009)

by the way Brother Traveling Man, Brother Blake was the man with the plan on the forum.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 1, 2009)

*Excellent*



rhitland said:


> by the way Brother Traveling Man, Brother Blake was the man with the plan on the forum.



Very nice, thanks for the information. I hope it proves to be an excellent tool!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 1, 2009)

blake said:


> What does Demit mean? I've heard of Brothers demitting from a Lodge.



Basically, it means that the Brother is no longer affiliated with a particular blue Lodge and his Masonic membership is basically "put on hold".

Sometimes, if a Brother cannot afford to pay dues and his Lodge cannot or will not carry him (& pay his per-capita) he can take a demit instead of being suspended for non-payment of dues.  Also, if a Brother does not wish to be affiliated with his Lodge any more, he can take a demit until he affiliates back to his former Lodge or to a different Lodge.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 2, 2009)

In times past it was considered an embarrassment to be suspended for NPD and brothers falling on hard time would demit near the end of the year when they knew they were in financial hardships.  Going through our lodge records from late 1800 and early 1900s I found a lot that would demit and then when they had the money for their dues they would rejoin.  Ive been told it wasnt near the embarrassment or as frowned upon.


----------

